# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Customs form

## jamaicamarylance

Why do they ask if we have unaccompanied luggage coming to JA? When we receive barrels of goods they must pass through customs and we pay the duty. If we check yes than we go to the red line. Any advice?

----------


## rene5975

When I arrived and checked that I had unaccompanied baggage, I was given a yellow form to list the contents (value) of the barrels. I took that form with me and you get a $500US allowance when you collect your barrels at the port. 

From another website with advice: (http://www.sweetjamaica.co.uk/art-of...rrel-part-one/)
"When travelling through customs be sure to join the ‘Red To Declare Line’ at the airport and ask for an unaccompanied baggage form known as C15 or ‘yellow form’. Fill this out with the Customs/Immigration Declaration Form, the C5 or white form and hand it to a representative. This proves you have travelled and shipped the items to yourself when clearing the goods at the wharf. The customs official at the airport will check your allowances in your accompanied luggage and if you have not exceed the US$500 limit it will be transferred to the items you have shipped lowering your tax payable at the wharf."

----------


## jamaicamarylance

Thanks a lot Rene... The website was informative. I think we will try the red line and do things straight.

----------

